# New Ship for the Channel Islands



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

From Huelin-Renouf Shipping:

We are very proud to announce that we have recently signed the order contract for the construction of a new ship that will be dedicated to providing the Channel Islands’ with a critical freight container link with Portsmouth for decades to come. The state-of-the-art, 85 metre, 3,600tdw vessel, is a specialised ship being designed specifically to operate within the Jersey and Guernsey harbours. It has an increased capacity to ship 148 freight containers and will also maintain Huelin-Renouf’s high service levels and capability to ship out of gauge cargo. The ship, will be designed and built in the NesseWerft Leer GmbH shipyard in Leer, Germany and is expected to be delivered in December 2008. It will replace the existing Huelin-Dispatch which has served the Islands carrying many thousands of tonnes of freight from the UK to the Islands. Placing an order for a new purpose built vessel is a massive and ambitious investment for Huelin-Renouf and underlines our continued commitment to serving the Channel Islands for many years to come. With an expected working life of about 25 to 30 years, the new ship will be dedicated to serving the people and businesses of these Islands and will soon become a familiar sight at Channel Island ports.


----------

